# Chocolate Cherry Merlot Brownies



## Lloyd1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Chocolate Cherry Merlot Brownies *

Ijust stumbled onto this: http://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/detail.aspx?ID=137848






Thought maybe you folks might like it.
Good reviews!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2008)

Those sound so good...can't beat chocolate and wine!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Those sound so good...can't beat chocolate and wine!!!



Can't beat Chocolate with anything!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

Cant beat wine and anything, and the chocolate just tops it off!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2008)

Excuse me...I have to take care of something...dessert!!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone read this recipe? I see one huge problem with it



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width=10></TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>





*Chocolate Cherry Merlot Brownies *

<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width=200 align=right>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV align=center>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =small>
<DIV align=center>



see larger photo</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*



**Read Reviews**



Write a Review for this Recipe!* 


Level: Intermediate Rated:

















<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center>Source:</TD>
<TD>

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>Sweeten the moment with this unique, wine lover's dessert. Bursting with merlot-soaked cherries, these fudgy brownies are bound to spark passion. 




Estimated Times:
Preparation - _20 min_ | Cooking - _33 min_ | Yields - _16 brownies_ 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" =#e0c266>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top =#e0c266>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=8 width="100%" =#e0c266>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top =#ffffff>


*Ingredients: *
<UL>
<LI>1 1/4 cups (6-oz. pkg.) dried sweet cherries, chopped 
<LI>1/2 cup Merlot wine 
<LI>8 oz. NESTLÉ CHOCOLATIER™ 53% Cacao Dark Chocolate Baking Bar(s), broken into small pieces 
<LI>1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour 
<LI>1/2 teaspoon salt 
<LI>1 cup granulated sugar 
<LI>1/3 cup butter, softened 
<LI>2 large eggs 
<LI>1 teaspoon vanilla extract</LI>[/list]




</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top =#ffffff>


*Directions:*
*PREHEAT* oven to 350º F. Grease 9-inch-square baking pan. 

*MICROWAVE* dried cherries and wine in small, uncovered, microwave-safe bowl on HIGH (100%) power for 1 minute. Set aside for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Drain cherries;* discard wine*. 

*MICROWAVE* small chocolate pieces in small, uncovered, microwave-safe bowl on HIGH (100%) power for 45 seconds; STIR. If pieces retain some of their original shape, microwave at additional 10- to 15-second intervals, stirring just until melted; cool to room temperature.

*COMBINE* flour and salt in small bowl. Beat sugar and butter in medium mixer bowl until well mixed. Add eggs and beat until light and fluffy. Beat in melted chocolate and vanilla extract. Stir in flour mixture until blended. Stir in drained cherries. Spread into prepared pan. 

*BAKE* for 33 to 37 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out slightly sticky. Cool completely in pan on wire rack. Cut into bars. 

*NOTE:* Sweetened dried cranberries can be substituted for the dried cherries. </TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>



** DISCARD WINE*!!!!* Now that is just plain wrong! It should read "Cool and drink wine"


----------



## myway22 (Feb 10, 2008)

Normally I would say that you are the only one to pick up on that, but not on this forum. That is too funny.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2008)

Waste not!!!! Want not!!!!


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmmm ..... "Discard" .....
... I think it could be considered a 'relative' thing in this case....
Here, "Discard" simply means, 'Do not put back in bottle.
You can discard it to a wine glass to be cooled for further discardation .....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2008)

Or...Pour over ice cream....or.... Add to ice cream...put in blender, 'discard'.....or...?


----------



## kaluba (Feb 11, 2008)

or discard the cherries and pour wine into mix


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 13, 2008)

What a great recipe. I'm going to make that for my sweetie for Valentines Day. Besides drinking the cherry soaked wine, what about making a sauce for pork tenderloin? Hmmmm, the possibilities.......


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this recipe, it was a big hit!


----------

